# EB Electrical Engineering PE Sample Test



## Dark Knight (Nov 2, 2007)

EE recall!!!!

I would like to push an idea forward. I believe we can create a PE sample test very representative of the real test. All that we have to do is contribute in any ways. We do not have to do extensive work or overwhelming contributions.

3 or 4 problems per head will do the trick. We are more than ten EEs at EB. If we push together we are going to make it.

I going to jump on the bandwagon. I will take Machines, NEC, and Power Systems. Will try to provide 3 or 4 problems per topic. In two more weeks let us see what we have and then distribute the problems into PE morning or afternoon.

Let us do it...... :bio:


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 2, 2007)

Ahhh...

No problems from any available Sample test in the market. That would be illegal I guess.

Check your text books. I am sure we will be able to find representative problems.

:bio:

Let us beat the Civils on this one just for fun. arty-smiley-048:


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 3, 2007)

BringItOn said:


> I going to jump on the bandwagon. I will take Machines, NEC, and Power Systems. Will try to provide 3 or 4 problems per topic. In two more weeks let us see what we have and then distribute the problems into PE morning or afternoon.


Can you be a little more specific on what you mean by "Power Systems"? Maybe we could break things down a little more based on NCEES' exam specs: Morning, Power, ECC, Computers.

I'm game to try to come up with a few questions, but nothing on electronics.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 3, 2007)

mudpuppy said:


> Can you be a little more specific on what you mean by "Power Systems"? Maybe we could break things down a little more based on NCEES' exam specs: Morning, Power, ECC, Computers.
> I'm game to try to come up with a few questions, but nothing on electronics.


When I said Power Systems I am referring to Power Systems analysis. I failed that part misserably on my second try and busted my rear end studying that for the third, and final, try. I also have a couple of excellent problems( I think) based on real experiences as a Relay Engineer too(Protection and Control).

At this point I am not thinking about specifics(Morning, Afternoon) I am proposing to come with a number of problems and then evaluate for what section they would be good and place them properly. for that we have to have a concensus.

For example: I come up with 5 machines problems. After e-mailing or scanning the problems for our group of EEs to evaluate you might think that #1 is no good, #2 might be good for the morning, #3 for the afternoon,#4 is crap and #5 if off the charts.

Benbo,Jim,a nd John might think differently and with their opinions about the problems. At the end of the day we may find that #1 and #4 are great for the morning, #3 and #2 for the afternoon and #5 is not a PE test representative problem. We will have 4 machines problems for our test.

We do the same for other topics. I do really believe we can do this thing.

I am not saying is going to be easy or simple but after all we are engineers.... :bio: We can do it.


----------



## ee_4_pe (Nov 5, 2007)

This is a GREAT idea. I am game. Who do I send questions to? I have a few good ones for controls (AM exam)...I am not a controls guy so I will not attempt for PM.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 5, 2007)

ee_4_pe said:


> This is a GREAT idea. I am game. Who do I send questions to? I have a few good ones for controls (AM exam)...I am not a controls guy so I will not attempt for PM.


I was going to propose Jim as the head of our group. But it is going to be great if everybody can check the problems. I will PM you my e-mail but hold into it for two more weeks before sending it.

I also have some Control problems from a review class my company gave us, not the one from USF, and the problems are very similar to the PE test style.

Welcome aboard my friend. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Ilan (Nov 5, 2007)

BIO, Great idea...count me in..to design or test the questions..


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm in too. I still have most of my old college texts as well as the course books from short classes I have taken over the years. We should be able to generate something useful.

I may be jumping ahead to details that should be considered later but: What file format will work for everybody? Some of the questions will require diagrams and symbols that are pretty tough to format in a message on the board. My first thought is that the end product should be a pair of PDF files. One of problems and the other of solutions.

:2cents:

Jim


----------



## Ilan (Nov 5, 2007)

We can share the problems in word format with personal email and publish them as a pdf file at the end. We can even come up with a template for problem design in MS word.

:2cents:

Ilan.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 5, 2007)

IFR_Pilot said:


> I'm in too. I still have most of my old college texts as well as the course books from short classes I have taken over the years. We should be able to generate something useful.
> I may be jumping ahead to details that should be considered later but: What file format will work for everybody? Some of the questions will require diagrams and symbols that are pretty tough to format in a message on the board. My first thought is that the end product should be a pair of PDF files. One of problems and the other of solutions.
> 
> :2cents:
> ...


I will let RG and you guys decide that. I like the idea of PDF files for solutions and problems. Speaking of that, provide the solutions with the problems you send. I already have two for machines. I think that one of them is very good for the afternoon but that is to be decided by the whole group.

From my point of view the important thing is that we are giving future candidates a PE representative option to prepare for the test. EB should decide how they want to do it ( free...charge...how much to charge...etc.). I think EB can and should sell it. Other Sample Tests are not free.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 17, 2007)

Let us do this.

If you are willing to help please reply this post. I propose to work first on the morning part. I will be checking the NCEES site later today to see what the morning part covers. Will post here and then we can "spread the wealth."

I would love to perform a F'Tard here and say that I will do this even I have to do it myself but truth is I cannot. I need all the help I can get to make this happen so please :bio:

I am counting on you EEs.....Yeah... :bio:


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 17, 2007)

Here is the link to the NCEES description of the morning session.

Electrical Breadth PE

From the top of my head I think I can contribute with the Safety and Reliability problems and also with the Machines problems for the Power part. I already picked the problems. Maybe I can help with other portions as well but do not want to bite more than I can chew.

Let me know here what would you pick so we can check it out.

:bio:


----------



## clemente (Nov 19, 2007)

wow, if you guys can get something like that done, it would be great for us future exam takers.

i'm pretty sure people would even pay for something like that....


----------



## Wolverine (Nov 28, 2007)

For my contribution, I went back and copy/pasted all my Question of the Day posts from last year into one document. I call that "Working Smarter". Where do you want it?

A moment of appreciation to shout out a thanks to Art, who always seems to have the right answers - a great asset to the EE section (not to neglect the many other great contributors.) And whatever happened to Frontier05? We need to keep as many EE's around here as possible so the Sewer, Swamp, &amp; Pavement guys don't get too big for their britches. :beerchug:


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Nov 28, 2007)

Same question, where do we send our response to?


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 28, 2007)

I PMd some of you my e-mail address so you can send me the problems you have so far. I will take care of organizing them. After that will send all the problems to all of you for the selection.

If I did not PM you let me know. This is picking up speed. Yeah baby. Looking good. :bio:


----------



## grownupsara (Nov 29, 2007)

Everyone here was so helpful for me studying for the Fall exam that I'd like to help out with this as well. My area of expertise, though, is lighting design, which represents just a tiny portion of the PM Power session. But if you're interseted, I'd be happy to put together some lighting-related problems. I know this is a pretty obscure part of the exam, though.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 29, 2007)

grownupsara said:


> Everyone here was so helpful for me studying for the Fall exam that I'd like to help out with this as well. My area of expertise, though, is lighting design, which represents just a tiny portion of the PM Power session. But if you're interseted, I'd be happy to put together some lighting-related problems. I know this is a pretty obscure part of the exam, though.


Sara,

Your help is more than welcome. There is no small contribution. Your help could be the difference for somebody who pass the test by just one question so my answer is YES!!!!! :bio:

We are interested. Will PM you my contact information so you can send me the problems.

Thanks


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 4, 2007)

I was told not to worry about Lighting Design - that probably wouldn't be on there. Wrong! So, like the man said, if it's worth one point, it's golden.

56 more of those equals ASSED2:


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 2, 2008)

A friendly reminder. I am going to work on this as hard as I can. Some of you already sent very good material. Thanks. Those of you that just passed the test are welcome to contribute. Just remember not to send me a problem from the test. That is not alowed and believe me when I say NCEES check us frequently ( I just wonder if they do the same with the board that sucks).

I am going to set my PM box to recieve notifications when I have a PM. If you are going to send problems PM me and I will reply with my e-mail. Since I will use most of the time spend here to work this "project" my presence at EB will be "limited" but, as someone said once...." I will be back".

I am counting on you my friends.... :bio:


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2008)

Don't want to be a pain in the eye but need to make a reminder about this. If you have problems and want to help to develop this little project please let me know. Send me a PM and I will give you my e-mail address.

So far looks like Control and Power Systems have good material. It does not mean that you cannot send,I you have and want, problems related to these topics. At the end I am going to make a pdf document, include all the problems, and then select the ones to be included on the Sample Test. That selection will be made by concensus, maybe a poll.

I don't have any problems for Computers, Electronics, Eng. Economy, Lighting Design. Have some for NEC and Machines.

Sorry about being so annoying. I believe we can make this happen.

Thanks and :bio:


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 27, 2008)

Let us try this again. Sorry....I am stubborn(spell check please).

Since I am in exile and have lots of time myabe we can make this work now. For the first time I only got a few contributions, not enought to even try a morning part.

Send me a PM if you want to contribute. Basic Circuits, Machine, Computers, Controls, and Electronics problems are needed. If I get a good amount of material I promise there will be a EE Sample Test draft before May 31st.

:bio: my friends


----------



## KnowledgeAcquirer (Jul 16, 2008)

Dark Knight said:


> Let us try this again. Sorry....I am stubborn(spell check please).
> Since I am in exile and have lots of time myabe we can make this work now. For the first time I only got a few contributions, not enought to even try a morning part.
> 
> Send me a PM if you want to contribute. Basic Circuits, Machine, Computers, Controls, and Electronics problems are needed. If I get a good amount of material I promise there will be a EE Sample Test draft before May 31st.
> ...


I'm willing to assist in the Computers area. Now if they'll only let me take the darn PE Exam. I have my old (and I mean old) college texts, Cisco certification books, and reference texts that I've used in industry.

Where should I send my sample questions? I will also provide the reference since I suspect there may be issues of copyright, so if I quote the reference we at least credit the source.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 16, 2008)

KnowledgeAcquirer said:


> I'm willing to assist in the Computers area. Now if they'll only let me take the darn PE Exam. I have my old (and I mean old) college texts, Cisco certification books, and reference texts that I've used in industry.
> Where should I send my sample questions? I will also provide the reference since I suspect there may be issues of copyright, so if I quote the reference we at least credit the source.


Hey...thanks for the offer. At this point I am not working on this since I do not have the volume of material needed. But, you do this, someone else do the same and in a blink of an eye we will have enough to do it.

I have not pull the plug on this yet. I will PM you with my e-mail address.

Thanks


----------



## doxshire (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm taking the PE in October - do you have the sample exam done - or even some problems I can use? I have some sample problem books, but the more practice I can get the better.

Thanks,

Doxshire


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 27, 2008)

doxshire said:


> I'm taking the PE in October - do you have the sample exam done - or even some problems I can use? I have some sample problem books, but the more practice I can get the better.
> Thanks,
> 
> Doxshire


I don't think we have one done yet, but Dr. Kaiser has a really good one for free. You just need to email him for the solutions.

Dr. Kaiser's PE Website


----------



## KnowledgeAcquirer (Jul 29, 2008)

doxshire said:


> I'm taking the PE in October - do you have the sample exam done - or even some problems I can use? I have some sample problem books, but the more practice I can get the better.
> Thanks,
> 
> Doxshire


Hopefully my State Board will allow me to take the October PE Exam. Attached is a PDF file with some questions that I have contributed to Dark Knight for this forum. Last time I tried to attach a PDF file, my attempt failed. I'm still getting used to how this site functions.ContributedQuestions01.pdf


----------

